# Carbon Frames and bike racks



## sdw5012

I'm planning on getting a 2011 ar5 which is a carbon frame. Right now I just use a bike rack that is strapped to the trunk of my car and the bike sits on its top tube on the rack. Is it true that this type of rack is bad for carbon frames? I heard this somewhere and wasn't sure if it was true or if it was someones personal opinion. Something about the pressure at the two points of contact can cause damage or something like that.....


----------



## Lou3000

From Felt's website regarding carbon care



> I plan to purchase a rack for my car. What type of carrier will safely secure my bicycle?
> 
> With our aluminum and steel-frame models, most any rack on the market will allow you to transport your bicycle safely. With our high-performance carbon-fiber road frames, we encourage our customers to use racks that clamp the fork or hold the wheels. Bear in mind that carbon fiber does not respond well to point loads and anything that applies clamping pressure to carbon-fiber tubes has the potential to damage the frame.


Though it doesn't say that you will certainly damage your bike with a rear rack, but I'm sure that is Felt's official stance on what racks to use.

Your call.


----------



## terbennett

I had a Felt frame that had a sticker on the top tube stating that Felt does not recommend clamping anything to carbon fiber bikes. My understanding is that fork mounted racks are the best solution.


----------



## Don4

I use a Saris Bones 3-Bike rack for transporting my 2011 F3, and my wife's 2010 Z2. As far as "clamping pressure" there really isn't any. The top tube rests on the cradle at two points. The strap does tighten down, but not tight. It's not really applying any clamping force, as it doesn't actually contact the frame uniformly all the way around. What the straps _do_ is keep the bike from bouncing around. I suppose in theory the two 1" wide padded straps are providing some concentration of force at those points...the one that goes around the seatpost only serves as a locator, really. The bikes survived a 8-hour each way round trip from Kalamazoo, MI to Des Moines, IA with no issues.

That said, I am careful to make sure that the frame is not resting on the cable guides on the bottom of the top tube (the one nearest the seat tube in particular) as that _would_ be a point load. The other thing I have to worry about is the fact that the rear brake cable is exposed, and runs along the underside of the top tube. To keep this exposed cable from sawing though my frame while I drive down the road, I use a length of mountain bike inner tube along the length of the top tube, placed between the frame and the cable. So far, not even a scratch. Of course, if somebody hits me from behind, they're toast.

Here's a pic, on the rack, of the bikes coming home for the first time....

View attachment 214981


----------



## AnthonyL88

I use a Yakima holdup until someone stole my SUV, but now I'm planning on getting a Thule T2 916XT bike rack.


----------



## minnichs

Well said Don4. I have used a trunk mount for over a year on my Z25 have had no problems.


----------

